

Powerset labs to offer natural language based search - axiom
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2007/tc20070917_676790.htm

======
thomasswift
the keyword is "to" offer. I so sick of hearing about this thing already. I
just want to try it.

Thanks for the link to the article

